
The True Colors of America’s Political Spectrum Are Gray and Green - catacombs
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/09/02/upshot/america-political-spectrum.html
======
theandrewbailey
Correlation isn't causation.

This doesn't explain northern Arizona and New Mexico going Democrat, and
nearby Nevada and Utah go Republican, but all are similarly colored desert.
Forested New England votes Democrat, too, but this article asserts green
landscapes vote Republican.

